# Piedmont Ramp



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone know if the marina ramp at Piedmont is usable?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Not sure. Lake is at 916.35', summer pool is 913'. Definitely going to be tricky.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

roaod was flooded yesterday


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna give it a try. I'll post results this evening.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

i launched there last saturday at 916'


----------



## Jcampbe6 (Apr 30, 2011)

I went today and the water was pretty high. It was over the docks at the ramp but I still put in like everyone else. You need 2 guys though. One to back the truck up and one to hold the boat on the shore. It was tricky but we got in and caught limit on saugeye and smallmouth


----------



## AlwaysFishNTime (Mar 9, 2011)

Jcampbe6, how/where were you fishing if you don't mind me asking. I have heard some great stories of small mouth at Piedmont but never tried for them. I have only been to Piedmont a few times for saugeye and only down by the dam but I like catching smallies. Who doesn't, right? 
Thanks for the report and thanks in advance for any more info.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

The Reynolds Road ramp was usable Saturday (9/30), but you got your feet wet if you didn't have someone back you in. Same for getting out. Had to drive through some shallow water to get to the ramp area. But it was worth it as I won our club tournament with five bass (4 lm and 1 sm) weighing 8-14. The lake is coming down slowly.


----------



## Jcampbe6 (Apr 30, 2011)

I was working the shores but not in the shallow. Around 6-10 feet with white and red and white 1/2 oz spoons and white and red spinner baits. Gotta work them slow right now. They are gonna start feeding to get ready for the spawn. Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

Reynolds road had water over road Friday, put in at mariner Sat. afternoon,3 saugeyes,1 small mouth, 1 white bass
Snory


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

water temps?


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Launched at the marina Sunday. Water temps 58-60. Only caught 1LM 2 rock bass. Been a really tough spring for me so far. I normally do pretty well at piedmont and clendening once the temps get into the high 40's. NOT THIS YEAR !!! Thankfully I'm an optimist. I'm gonna CRUSH 'EM next week.


----------



## Jcampbe6 (Apr 30, 2011)

Water temps are 49 to 53 degrees. Still to cold to be fishing for them fast! Don't know where you got 58-60? It will be in the high 50's low 60's by the end if the month. (depending on how much more rain we get). If been to piedmont 3 times this year so far. All bass have been caught in depths no less than 6ft. Which tells you the water isn't warm enough yet. 2 more weeks and the bite will be on and only get better until it gets too hot in late July and august. When I was younger I would always tell my dad " come on dad let's go fishing!!!! It would be April early may" he would say "son let me tell you a story, there once was a young bull and an old bull on top a hill overlooking a pasture full of cows. The young bull says hey dad let's run down there and bang one of those cows. The dad (old bull) says son, let's walk down and bang them all!" well the moral of the story is don't be so excited to run into early may fishing. Late may is when the bass start to bite!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Jcampbe6 said:


> Late may is when the bass start to bite!


I'm not picking on you dude. And I don't have a problem with your post. But believe me. The bass will hit pretty darn good right after ice-out. And sometimes, depending on the weather, late may is post spawn in some reservoirs.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

There can be some pretty good fishing in March with the temps in the mid 40's


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Jig-n-pig, I know you give some awesome reports on this site. But, I'm going to have to agree with Jcampbe6. Please cancel all tournaments and put your fishing equipment away until July 4th, and then put it back away after Labor Day. Thank you!


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

I got 58-60 from my humminbird. My garmin read the same. The 5lb10oz I'm holding in my avatar pic was caught on a fat free guppy in March at piedmont.Water temps were low 40's that day. The same bait has been VERY productive for me as cold as 38 degrees. Normally a jig or worm is more productive in those temps. But some days....... The moral of the story is don't be afraid to experiment. I'm no pro. There are lots of better bass fisherman than me around,but I did manage 168 keepers in 38 trips last year. Including a 5-9 a 4-12. All from piedmont and clendening.


----------



## Jcampbe6 (Apr 30, 2011)

I believe you guys when you say your catching them in colder water. I catch them as well. I was just stating that when the water gets a bit warmer you can catch them cast after cast. Not like when the water is cold. You might end up casting 50 times before you catch one. But both my finders were both saying 49-53 degrees depending on where I was at. Warmer by the dam.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Any weeds at piedmont yet?


----------



## Jcampbe6 (Apr 30, 2011)

No weeds yet. I'm heading down there today to catch some more smallmouth. I'll give a report when I get back this evening!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

jcamp. hope u did better than me today..i hardly caught a damn thing..and the freaking ramp is still completey covered!


----------



## Jcampbe6 (Apr 30, 2011)

I caught 2 smallmouth and 6 crappie. Things were slow today..... Atleast for you and I. And to top that off I blew a trailer tire on the way home! And I had quite a few largemouth chasing my spinner baits but would never bite. I tried different colors and speeds but they would follow it to the boat and off they went. I guess you can't slam them everytime! Yea that ramp will probably be under water for a few more weeks. I heard on Sunday that the water was even higher than it was today. And just think we have more rain on the way.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

got 10 smallies, 2 largemouth, a suageye and a rock bass yesterday. had a few whitebass and muskie swipe at my bait but did not hook any.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Fishin365 said:


> got 10 smallies, 2 largemouth, a suageye and a rock bass yesterday. had a few whitebass and muskie swipe at my bait but did not hook any.


Whatever bonehead decided to start stocking these in Ohio's best inland lake deserves a blanket party once a week for rest of his/her life.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Agreed....The state didn't stock them, some idot or idiots carried them in and stocked them. I know for a fact the state didn't put them in there....


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

I know 15yrs ago my neighbor and I spent the nite in my boat bass fishing and in the morning we had an ODNR women check us for creel survey. We told her what we thru back and showed her what we kept.We told her we thru back 2 white bass and she told us they weren't whites because they never put any in piedmont. We told her we knew what we were talking about and she denied they were whites again. we dropped it and said ok she was rite. They were whites and there is more of them today. BIGRAYSR


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Fished Piedmont Sunday { 5/15/11 }evening for two hours and the water level was about 3 " below the walk way at the ramp.

BTW...........Caught 7 White Bass. 14" was the biggest.


----------

